# Deputy US Marshal shot, suspect dead



## Guest

*Gunman dead after shooting at Eden Green, Deputy U.S. Marshal out of surgery*

FORT WAYNE, Ind. (WANE) -- An autopsy has confirmed the identify of the man who died early Tuesday morning after police officers tried to serve a warrant for his arrest Monday evening.

Marcus A. Hayden, 26, of Fort Wayne died of multiple gunshot wounds according to a report issued by the Allen County Coroner's Office.

http://www.wane.com//dpp/news/india..._ref=.T4TQtO0g9dd.like&fb_source=home_oneline


----------



## Kilvinsky

The thread heading sums up all I need to know.


----------

